# Detailed engine



## jonboy (Oct 30, 2005)

Got around to detailing the engine last weekend so thought i'd show you


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Mahoosive engine! 

Nice and clean though.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

WOW! washed under my bonnet today, but it looks nothing like yours, what did you use underneaththe hood?


----------



## jonboy (Oct 30, 2005)

Avanti said:


> WOW! washed under my bonnet today, but it looks nothing like yours, what did you use underneaththe hood?


Majority with Megs #38


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Very nice finish, it's come up well!

I do pine for the old days though, when you could see the actual engine, not just a sea of plastic!

Dave


----------



## RichardC (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice :thumb:

Bet that has a habit of stopping at every petrol station it see's


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

That looks good  I have to ask though I see loads of nice clean plastic but where's the engine?? Audi slinging it in the boot now 

Only joking looks very good, but come back metal engines which can be seen.


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

What an engine!!! Looks great :thumb:


----------



## HoagieKat (May 29, 2006)

Looks like there is an engine under there somewhere... thought I could see a dipstick... *gets out binoculars*...


----------



## morebeanz (Jun 13, 2006)

At least you can see SOME parts of it. On my diesel A6, there is practically a plastic "under-bonnet" once you open the tin one!  

Makes it easy to do a superficial detail though. :thumb:


----------



## ericd (Aug 20, 2006)

my effort on an older audi


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Very very nice Eric... do you have a before?


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

ericd said:


> my effort on an older audi
> 
> View attachment 470


Nice one Eric! :wave:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

ericd said:


> my effort on an older audi
> 
> View attachment 470


Ooh, a real metal engine - lovely job :thumb:

BTW, how do you get your attachment to appear as a pic in the post? When I've tried adding pics as an attachment (using the Manage Attachments button on composition page) they just appear in the thread as clickable links - can't find anything in profile preferences that could affect it


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

Good work jonboy :thumb: 

S2 engine , lovely ericd :thumb:


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

great looking engine mate ,


----------

